# Recurring restart because "Lightroom needs to restart to clean up some things for you"



## kurt.iveson (Jan 7, 2021)

Hi ... I started using Lightroom a few months ago. It has been going fine until today, when I got the following message on opening: "Lightroom needs to restart to clean up some things for you." I hit "OK", then Lightroom restarts and gives me the same message. I have tried resetting the preferences with no luck. Does anyone have any suggestions? Thanks in advance! Kurt


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jan 11, 2021)

If you're happy that everything was safely synced to the cloud, wiping the local database and letting it redownload from the cloud may be the quickest solution. You'd just delete the Lightroom Library.lrlibrary file from the Pictures folder - but only do that if you're happy that everything's safely in the cloud. If in doubt, rename it instead.


----------



## kurt.iveson (Jan 12, 2021)

Hi Victoria, thanks for taking the time to reply! 
The pictures are stored locally. So, we tried renaming the library file, but are still having the same problem ... any other ideas?


----------

